# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Kenapa foru tambah sepi...

## e-koi

Selamat malam om-om dan tante-tante yang cakep semua... mudah2an kita semua selalu dalam lindungan-Nya, amien... setelah setahun lebih saya ga tengok forum tercinta ini, pperasaan kok makin sepi aja... apalagi di bagian lelang, yang dulu sangat meriah... ada apa ini? mudah2an kedepannya koi-s makin jaya... Salam  :Becky:

----------


## h3ln1k

> Selamat malam om-om dan tante-tante yang cakep semua... mudah2an kita semua selalu dalam lindungan-Nya, amien... setelah setahun lebih saya ga tengok forum tercinta ini, pperasaan kok makin sepi aja... apalagi di bagian lelang, yang dulu sangat meriah... ada apa ini? mudah2an kedepannya koi-s makin jaya... Salam


ayo diramein lagi om eko  ::

----------


## e-koi

eh ada om helmy... yuk ah...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Kalau om Helmy sudah turun tangan, pasti rame nih .....

----------


## grinkz01

idem..ngrasa forum ini makin hari makin sepi.....bbrp mod yg sy ingat dulu rajin bgt komen spt om wil, om datta skrg jarang bgt muncul, jg bbrp senior spt om sbw, om sugi feikoi om dodo, etc dan termsk jg tokoh kontroversial semacam klbid. apakah ini hal yg wajar dlm setiap komunitas (baca : forum?)

----------


## f4is4l

Biar Rame biasanya ada "Lelang Jumbo" mana nih om Mod..

----------


## praZ

kalau lelang sepi mungkin mayoritas penghuni forum populasi koi di kolamnya sudah over...

----------


## Tjendra

sabar...sabar...ini lagi mikirin mau bikin program apa yah utk forum kois diakhir tahun 2012 dan menyambut tahun baru 2013... :Yo:

----------


## grinkz01

sip om tjendra...dinanti yah programnya. btw pond dah jadi kan? diupdate dong koleksinya

----------


## mrbunta

iya. sepiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
tiap hari liat isinya dikit.

----------


## limjohan

> sabar...sabar...ini lagi mikirin mau bikin program apa yah utk forum kois diakhir tahun 2012 dan menyambut tahun baru 2013...


Beli 1 Gratis 3 POMPA.

----------


## Rizal61

hadiiir

Om Eko aja yang lama ngga beredar niiih hehehe

----------


## Y4m1n

Betul om, udah makin sepi sekarang.....

Saya pikir penyebabnya: 

1. Para senior pindah ke forum lain.
2. Para senior cuma monitor aja, krn kebanyakan yg posting sekarang new comer semua.
3. Para senior udah gak main koi lagi, ada bisnis lain mungkin.

Jadi sebenar nya yg buat forum jd rame yah para senior om, krn postingan nya selalu di nanti new comer yg msh butuh bimbingan dan selalu mendengar saran dari senior nya.
Kira2 itu om, mohon maaf kalau ada yg tdk berkenan.

----------


## AsfenvV

> Beli 1 Gratis 3 POMPA.



beli 1 countainer kaleeeeeeee.......?... :Peace:

----------


## tosailover

Bisa juga karena lagi pada jenuh...

----------


## Budi Bali

Sepi sekaliiiii.....kurang seru froum sekarang...

----------


## menkar

absenn ikutannnn nimbrung... newbiee ikutan ah...  bener nih rindu masa2 taun2 lalu.. ramai dan sinergy penuh suka cita... friendsip forever... 

mungkin kalau boleh ide forum jual beli dibebasin aja fee nya se rela yg punya ikannya utk nyumbang kayak saya waktu itu  ::  imho... salam dari rakyat jelata..

----------


## mikaelsebastian

No comment ah...ikut liat2 aja...

----------


## kerogawa

iya nih mana para senior nya.. kenapa ya sepi?..... .  :Doh: 
Sy newbie menunggu aja

----------


## grinkz01

friendship forever...sepertinya semangat ini udah luntur dah.....  ::

----------


## praZ

sebelum dan sembari newcomer menunggu para senior "aktif" kembali, lebih baik para new comer mulai dari diri sendiri meramaikan forum dengan cara memperbanyak posting  :Becky: 

kalau ada program sapu jagat kaya GO, KC, PV, Lelang, dkk mungkin lebih bagus lagi  :Becky:

----------


## KANGGA

Usulan dari rookie, mungkin ada baiknya para senior senior sudi meluangkan waktu untuk posting koi koi kesayangan senior senior sehingga sangat baik buat rookie bisa appreciate more keindahan koi....

Begitu lar usulan dari rookie... Mohon maaf jika ada kesalahan ngomong..... :Yo: 


Salam 

Kangga

----------


## Tjendra

> sip om tjendra...dinanti yah programnya. btw pond dah jadi kan? diupdate dong koleksinya


Udah jadi udah running sejak Akhir January 2012, artinya udah 8 bulan yah, udah mature belum yah? he...he...nanti deh diupdate lagi, isi nya campuran, ada lokal F1, ada import, ada juga yg statusnya ngak jelas, jadi gado-gado, ini juga masih lagi mau nambah populasi dgn hunting ikan-ikan yg antik-antik...he..he... :Amen:

----------


## Tjendra

> Beli 1 Gratis 3 POMPA.


Kalau ini mah program dahsyat-nya Om LJ, beli dulu pakai dulu, bayarnya ntar kalau inget... :Hail: ....peace bro LJ...wkwkwkwkwk...

----------


## Tjendra

> Sepi sekaliiiii.....kurang seru froum sekarang...


Ayo bikin seru dong Om, kan forum bersama, kalau ada ide kita share, don't just wait don't just see, let's just do...ini lagi mikir bikin ide apa yah...setahu saya Koishi Award udah mulai deket2 waktu nya nih...

Ayo kalau ide program atau cerita apa lagi .... :Eyebrows:

----------


## Tjendra

> friendship forever...sepertinya semangat ini udah luntur dah.....


Kagak Luntur, masih exist, cuman perlu dipancing aja, coba aja diprovokasi dikit, coba sharing kasus dikit, ikan dikolam sakit, ikan kena penyakit aneh, atau yg punya ikan skrg udah semakin aneh, atau apa juga boleh...asal menyangkut soal ikan...ndak juga boleh ada thread nya udah disiapkan,,,,maklumlah ini lagi masa2 sibuk cari orderan...hayo...kita bikin ramai kita bakar2... :Flame:  :Flame:  :Flame:

----------


## koituren

Test posting

----------


## farid67

wah,,, lg di absen,,,, hadir,,,

----------


## tosailover

Forum mulai rindu om klbid kali nih  :Target:

----------


## Budi Bali

> Forum mulai rindu om klbid kali nih


Man of the match.....

----------


## Budi Bali

Diforum ini, semua nya bersatu karena koi..jadi, posting pic ikan ikan koi dikolam, pasti bs membuat kitakita semua sama sama belajar..terutama ikan ikan dgn photo perkembangannya sejak kecil....# hanya masukan unt lebih meramaikan forum....

----------


## KANGGA

> Diforum ini, semua nya bersatu karena koi..jadi, posting pic ikan ikan koi dikolam, pasti bs membuat kitakita semua sama sama belajar..terutama ikan ikan dgn photo perkembangannya sejak kecil....# hanya masukan unt lebih meramaikan forum....


Setuju magat ama Bro.....

----------


## Abied

Revisi aturan lelang biar rame lagi....
Jaman dulu di rubrik lelang sebelum aturan harga dasar ikan ditetapkan dan tidak harus member yg boleh lelang menurutku itu yg bikin rame... (Maap mengenang jaman dulu hiks..hiks..hiks..)

----------


## Jusri

Kalau saya kangen postingnya Om Victor  ::

----------


## ponijo

> Kalau saya kangen postingnya Om Victor


setuju om, victor, tennonx dll. salah satu "ruh" koi-s.... selayaknya mereka2 itu juga " di uwongke" :Yo:

----------


## ponijo

> Kalau saya kangen postingnya Om Victor


setuju om, victor, tennonx dll. salah satu "ruh" koi-s.... selayaknya mereka2 itu juga " di uwongke" :Yo:

----------


## ronyandry

> setuju om, victor, tennonx dll. salah satu "ruh" koi-s.... selayaknya mereka2 itu juga " di uwongke"


dear om2 sekalian,
rohnya Koi-s diri kita semua
ayo kita buat Koi-s lebih hidup lagi  ::

----------


## ponijo

> dear om2 sekalian,
> rohnya Koi-s diri kita semua
> ayo kita buat Koi-s lebih hidup lagi


setuju om... ayo om2 ruhnya kois dateng biar rame lagi..... jalangkung jalangset.....

----------


## showa

ramai atau tdk ramai sebenar nya hal yg biasa.......

yg jelas para penggemar ikan koi sudah semangkin paham akan cara cara memilih dan merawat ikan koi apalagi soal kolam semangkin hari banyak sudah di bahas dari yg kolam jadul sampai kolam tercanggih......

media ini serta majalah yg beredar sudah membuat para penggemar ikan koi semangkin canggih........

tampa bertanya mereka dgn membaca saja dan masuk forum forum seperti ini langsung saja menjadi canggih.......

hanya memang utk mereka yg mau tau secara pasti ya itu tadi harus banyak liat liat buktinya apakah memang demikian seperti yg di ulas pada forum dan majalah majalah........

dan ternyata apa yg di ulas dalam forum dan majalah itu semua memang nyata dan benar serta dapat di  pertanggung jawabkan isi nya......

berarti amanat utk mencerdaskan para penggemar ikan koi sedikit banyak sudah terlihat hasilnya.

semoga terus bermamfaat.......

jika terasa kangen atau yg hadir terasa berkurang mari kita mulai saja dgn diawali pembukaan dari pembuat atau pembicara pertama utk bercerita...............apa saja dan sesuka nya yg penting soal ikan koi dan teman temannya, lalu di ikuti dgn yg berikutnya........

silahkan..........

----------


## grinkz01

om rudi...saya cm kuatir dgn kondisi ini makin lama forum akan makin tenggelam....harapan akan bergairahnya forum dgn program koishi jg sepertinya kurang maksimal.... tdk bermaksud menyalahkan siapapun..tapi saya merasakan ada sesuatu yg hilang...mungkin saja dari postingan2 dari mr x or mr y or mr.z etc yg mmg punya magnet daya tarik yg besar utk memancing reply dari member lain atau sebab lain....salam.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> om rudi...saya cm kuatir dgn kondisi ini makin lama forum akan makin tenggelam....harapan akan bergairahnya forum dgn program koishi jg sepertinya kurang maksimal.... tdk bermaksud menyalahkan siapapun..tapi saya merasakan ada sesuatu yg hilang...mungkin saja dari postingan2 dari mr x or mr y or mr.z etc yg mmg punya magnet daya tarik yg besar utk memancing reply dari member lain atau sebab lain....salam.


siapa tuh om mr x mr y dan mr z.... akang sbw yaaaaaa :Flypig:  :Love:

----------


## grinkz01

> siapa tuh om mr x mr y dan mr z.... akang sbw yaaaaaa


no comment ah....tp emang kisah si k***ret ijo dan seterunya itu termasuk satu tokoh yg saya rindukan....

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> no comment ah....tp emang kisah si k***ret ijo dan seterunya itu termasuk satu tokoh yg saya rindukan....


seterunya Kampxxt apa ???  :Smash:

----------


## thanafi27

menurut saya biar rame lagi :

- Setiap ada koi show harus diliput dan di ulas di forum berikut foto-fotonya

- Sering mengadakan GO murah meriah, kayak GO Kid koi yang pertama.

salam,

Taufik

----------


## fakoi

Salam tuk semua.
newbie kois lama hadir lagi..!
siap menyaksikan ramainya forum Kois.

----------


## andre26

Salam buat semua senior nihhhhh...., Newbe ijin ikut yang rame2 ah....... 
Sekalian mo tanya dikit nih koi ane kok ngak bisa gede2 ya kenapa ya ?????
 Apakah Cacingan ??????, Apakah perlu diberi obat cacing....Master, Obatnya apa ya....????, heheheeeeee .....
 :Peace:   :Becky:  :Peace:

----------


## showa

Om Adre,.coba datangi salah satu breeder terdekat di kota anda beli dari mereka anakkan jumbo nyaSetelah itu beri makan pelet yg baik.mungkin setelah di rawat satu tahun om Andre pasti akan melihat ikan besar berenang di kolam milik om itu.selamat mencoba

----------


## andre26

> Om Adre,.coba datangi salah satu breeder terdekat di kota anda beli dari mereka anakkan jumbo nyaSetelah itu beri makan pelet yg baik.mungkin setelah di rawat satu tahun om Andre pasti akan melihat ikan besar berenang di kolam milik om itu.selamat mencoba


Salam kenal dari saya OM showa, terima kasih banyak atas tanggapan serta infonya.......................

----------


## ad666

ngintip ah, setelah hampir 3 tahun vakum  ::

----------


## ad666

> Betul om, udah makin sepi sekarang.....
> 
> Saya pikir penyebabnya: 
> 
> 1. Para senior pindah ke forum lain.
> 2. Para senior cuma monitor aja, krn kebanyakan yg posting sekarang new comer semua.
> 3. Para senior udah gak main koi lagi, ada bisnis lain mungkin.
> 
> Jadi sebenar nya yg buat forum jd rame yah para senior om, krn postingan nya selalu di nanti new comer yg msh butuh bimbingan dan selalu mendengar saran dari senior nya.
> Kira2 itu om, mohon maaf kalau ada yg tdk berkenan.


pindah keforum mana yaom? kenapa pindah? wah, ketinggalan banyak cerita . .tapi ada sih, forum yang nick2nya familiar . .

----------


## freakers

gak tau perkembangan karena saya orang baru

----------


## dattairadian

Akibat Blackberry...

----------


## freakers

hahaha kayaknya bener om,

----------


## iwan_makassar

Penyebabnya adalah karena tidak ada yang memposting..... kabuuuurrrr  :Bolt:

----------


## h_andria

Apa kabar teman2 semua?
ikannya udah pada gede gede ya?
diposting dong ...

----------


## gizza

Halo om harri ,apa kabar ?masih kah dagang ?boleh di PM dong kontaknya sekarang

----------


## h_andria

> Halo om harri ,apa kabar ?masih kah dagang ?boleh di PM dong kontaknya sekarang


kabar baik..
sdh gak kepegang lagi ravkoinya....
aku masih di 0812 180 71701

----------


## neutokoi

Orang pinggiran ijin menyimak....
Dulu menonton di pinggiran, sekarang tetap masih nonton di pinggiran  :Biggrin1:

----------


## freakers

kl nonton jangan ditengah om bahaya xixixi

----------


## PutNus

> ayo diramein lagi om eko


*Setuju Broo.....Ingat dulu ya.... Rame, hangat, berbobot, familiair....Ayo RAMEIN LAGI

*

----------


## ad666

iya nih, kangen kehebohan yang dulu  . . . pada kemana ya orang2 yang heboh ituh

----------


## dTp

mungkin itu dulu
skarangmah makin rame aja  :Becky:

----------


## stanleyjr.private

> kalau lelang sepi mungkin mayoritas penghuni forum populasi koi di kolamnya sudah over...


pastinya.....

dan mungkin aktifitas member, 
semakin sibuk, tapi ya sy yakin,,, sebagian mungkin sesekali monitor,liat new postt2x.

----------


## dTp

pada jadi silent reader mungkin  :Biggrin1:

----------


## grinkz01

Ada yg tau kemana om william pantoni? Kangen ama ulasan2 nya....

----------


## yogaswara

> Ada yg tau kemana om william pantoni? Kangen ama ulasan2 nya....


Setuju...nubie suka thread2 bikinan om William Pantoni...

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Sekarang kan udah ada om Yogas dan Om Frotz....  :Whoo: 





> Setuju...nubie suka thread2 bikinan om William Pantoni...

----------


## demmy

Sy jg rindu dgn cerita om ajik & arungtasik, lalu kejutan showa keepingan om luki...  ::

----------


## m_yogaswara

> Sekarang kan udah ada om Yogas dan Om Frotz....


Wedew, apa yg kita bahas skrg cm ngulang apa yg dibahas om William dl  :Peep: ...bs dibayangkan ilmu dan pengalaman yg bs dishare om William skrg  :First:  :Nod:

----------


## owi

> Sekarang kan udah ada om Yogas dan Om Frotz....


Iya om ilmu dalem

----------


## darren febriano

Bedanya dulu dan sekarang adalah model tanya dan jawab yang begitu aktif. Judul thread dengan isinya sesuai. Dulu ada juga sih kekurangannya seperti topic apresiasi jadi lapak iklan untuk jualan. Tapi overall sangat informatif dan buat koi lover seperti saya jadi tambah wawasan.

Kalau sekarang, membernya berkembang pesat..banyak. Dan ternyata, banyak yg fasih dengan koi. Tapi...thread yg ada kadang kurang menarik, thread lelang misalnya, yang harusnya tanya jawab seputar lelang, bisa lebih kepada comment2 pendek layaknya chat di messenger. "bagus om"...atau..."wah nunggu di tikungan nih"...atau ada juga (jarang sih) yg nanyanya aktif..ujung2nya ga partisipasi. 

Mudah2an forum koi-s lebih informatif ya, biar koi lover dari luar (non member) yg kalau googling seputar koi.. mendapat pengalaman positif di forum ini.  ::

----------


## fachni

Setuju om,,, banyak silent readernya kya broker  Wall Street...wkwkwk skrng forumnya udah rapi, jarang salah kamar...rameinrameinramein

----------

